# Visitations



## Shannon Richey (Nov 4, 2009)

To all of you who have lost a pet, my condolences. I lost my beautiful Blondie three years ago, 10-30-07 and to this day, I've never grieved for anyone or anything so intensely. 

Yesterday in thinking about her as I often do this time of year, "her song" came on the radio. My Girl - by The Temptations - For she was truly my sunshine on a cloudy day, and brought so much sweetness to my life that the bees could envy me. But to hear it like that, as has happened in the past, seems like some greater force telling me, "Don't cry. I'm still with you." 










Just wondering what your visitation stories are. You know that they're still part of your lives and ever will be. How do they let you know?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I often felt my Pixie jumping up on the bed after she went to the Bridge. She was a beautiful black cat with a drop of white under her chin. She was so very special to me.


----------



## Shannon Richey (Nov 4, 2009)

When I had Blondie, I also had several other cats. It was a time in my life where I felt so low and so unloved by every *person* in my home, that well, it wasn't much of a home. There were many, many days and nights where I would stay in bed, not particularly caring if I woke up or not. Then I would feel a soft paw, or the fluff of a tail by my face and that alone, that one thing made me smile. I don't think I could have gotten through those dark days without her simple, unobtrusive love and devotion. 

Sometimes, it's that - that makes me cry: The fact that I know she did love me. When I found her that morning, she was lying on the sidewalk not 2 houses from home, and I'm certain she was trying to get back to me. 

But you know what? Maybe, if I read too much into things, I can say this... She loved me enough to die for me, because if she hadn't died, I wouldn't have given up the way I did. I could have done whatever it took to keep my crappy rental house, gotten a factory job or whatever, but I just quit. I gave up. I wound up homeless for 3 months, and landed here safely in Cleveland, and I've never looked back. Now, I'm doing 98.8% better than those days, and in some way, I have her to thank. 

Life moves (or "God" works, if you prefer) in mysterious ways.


----------



## icy100 (Nov 6, 2010)

What a beautiful cat, sorry for your loss.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

She was just a lovely precious girl. I am so glad she gave you so much and in her own way, still does


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

such a beautiful cat!
my first cat siah died jan of this year at age of 14, i had him for 14 years since he was 5 weeks old, he was very missed still. his cremated box and his pictures are on top of my chest drawer and will always stay there till we one day united. i visit with him every nite before i go to sleep!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful kitty. I had an urn made in my cat's honor to keep her ashes in. My beloved Pumpkin Patch will always be in my heart. I look at her urn every day and tell her how much she is missed and loved. I think she lets me know that she loved me when I met my newest kitty, Little Pumpkin. I had been looking for another cat to keep my remaining kitty company and I found one that was already named Pumpkin by the previous owner. Here is a pic of my first Pumpkin's urn:


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

_blondiegrl211_, What an absolutely beautiful girl was your "Blondie" and how she did love you so much. It's an amazing story of how she helped in turning your life around. Thanks so much for sharing.

I had a cat some years ago that was my soulmate. She was just so attuned to my feelings, and I remember during a particularly stressful time she actually was able to communicate telephathically with me. I raised her as a kitten and had Missy (1984-2001) until she passed away in old age at 17 yrs. For some days after her passing, I too felt her walking on my bed and lying next to me, as if to say she was OK. I honestly believe a love is never lost and when my time comes, will be reunited with her.


----------



## crazycatlady88 (Sep 25, 2010)

My favorite barn kitten was attacked and killed by a racoon this past summer and we burried him in the woods in back of the barn. He has a very pretty grave up the hill from a nice clear pond. I often ride my horse by him and say a prayer. It's a shame he died so young. I still have his brothers, bugsy and thugsy.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My sympathy to all. I know how much these losses hurt. God bless.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im so sorry of your loss of Blondie. I know how much it continues to hurt. Kittywitty the urn was very sweet. Reading of everyones continued love of their departed companions we very sweet to me. I still have tears every single day since my Tess passed suddenly. I dont think you ever get over or forget your cherished pets.

This book was a comfort to me. Animals in the Afterlife: True Stories of Our Best Friends Journeys Beyond Death by Kim Sheridan 
Something in me knows they live on and and are wait for us! My friends told me after Tess past that her presence was still very apparent in my home. I still feel like she is with me.


----------

